
How the U.S. Could Retaliate Against North Korea - DocFeind
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-18/how-the-u-s-could-retaliate-against-north-korea.html
======
Quequau
Interesting how so much of the discussion in about retaliation and how little
seems to be about being certain who was behind what.

~~~
palmer_eldritch
I guess what really happened doesn't matter much, what's important is what
people believe.

How fun would it be if the US started an all-out war against NK (ok, that's
really unlikely but let's just imagine it) and then find out it was all the
doing of some 15yo American kid in his parents basement.

~~~
aikah
> How fun would it be if the US started an all-out war against NK

Like against Iraq,you mean,which had nothing to do with 9/11 and which half is
now basically run by the worse terrorists in the history of terrorism?

~~~
digi_owl
And now another Bush is aiming for the white house...

Then again, do NK have any natural resources that the energy corporations
could make a dime on?

~~~
maaku
Probably lots, but there would be no exploitable occupation. The south would
take over a unified Korea, and they have plenty of qualified resource
extraction companies.

~~~
digi_owl
Yeah, i guess Samsung (seriously, that company is a real life ACME) would be
quite happy to move into NK.

------
j_m_b
I think the US should retaliate by flying drones/ballons overhead that will
jam their state-controlled media with the "The Interview" played on a constant
loop.

~~~
DocFeind
Now that.... that is the best idea ever! Absolutely fitting, funny and
fair.... oh, and totally non-violent too.

